# Alexander McLean Brown



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

I have been asked by the sister in law of the above ex MN person to see if I can find any information on him. It is a long shot but here goes:-

Born 30th December 1946 was in the Merchant Navy. Don't know what rank. Left MN in Dec 1975 due to sickness. Went missing in August 1977 after swimming in a river. He was from or lived in Aberdeen.

Any good detectives out there??


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

I see I am not having much luck. have found out he was from Bridge of Allan and was working in the off - shore business prior to his disapearance.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Wish I could help John.


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Have you got any information about the company/s, vessels he sailed on, this would be a great help and any other relevent information.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

No further information at present. Seems he was lost "drowned" after swimming in river Dee. He was apparently a keen swimmer.


----------

